# it took me 2 years to find this



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

...but in the upper right hand corner of the main page there is a "view posts since your last visit" function that does what it says it does! I am humiliating myself publicly by pointing out I never noticed this in case there are others like me who never noticed it either.

While I used to be able to handle just one forum I can now get around much more... I've visited sections I never stepped in before... how exciting...!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

lolllll! yup, that's me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

It probably would've taken me another 19 years to find that if you wouldn't have pointed that out.

Littlecrocodile=genius

Now go cure cancer!


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Should I make it red or something?

(I didn't find it for a good 2 months, now thats all I use)


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

I still don't see it lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

That was nearly the only feature I used. Couldn't keep track of threads otherwise.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

SoulBrotha said:


> I still don't see it lol


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Are you guys kidding? Rev? Come on. You OWN the forum. The last forum did this too, people. Its the only way I could hop around all of these forums and make any coherent points. How would you ever know if someone added to a thread you've already read? I hope you guys are also aware that you can choose to be emailed each time a thread you've posted in is responded to. I just check my email, and if I havent been sent anything, I know there havent been any replies and I dont need to log on. Pure Narcotic - your off ze list. Only people smarter than Mr. Magoo can make the cut from now on..... :wink:

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Never noticed it either


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Nor did I! Thanks, littlecrocodille! I knew there was something missing on this forum...Now I know it wasn't. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

I've been on boards for five years and I'd never seen that until now. Wow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: You lot


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

lol 

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/search. ... d=newposts
make it a first adress in the bar and just type D


----------

